# Car transporting



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Friends. We are moving to Portugal proper this summer and despite all the pros and cons are bringing our English cars. But we don't want to drive them both down ( Don't mind driving one but two seems a bit much)

Can anyone suggest the best way to send a car? We have a flight booked so it would be great if they dropped it at the airport.

Also, our other car has been converted to LPG. Could anyone give advice on A Transporting it. B If there will be any problems above all the ordinary ones in getting it Portugese registered. It was all done properly and I have certificates etc.

Thanks as ever


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Verinia said:


> Friends. We are moving to Portugal proper this summer and despite all the pros and cons are bringing our English cars. But we don't want to drive them both down ( Don't mind driving one but two seems a bit much)
> 
> Can anyone suggest the best way to send a car? We have a flight booked so it would be great if they dropped it at the airport.
> 
> ...


We have just moved down and we sent one of our cars via our removal company. Quick, convenient (the car was delivered to our house) and compared to the cost and hassle of driving it down it was good value.

HTH

Rob


----------

